# audible APP on iPhone



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I just finished listening to Castaways of the flying Dutchman by Brian Jacques. a great listen. I really liked the suggestion to book mark as you get sleepy so that you can return to that spot. When you finnished how do you remove the bookmarks.
sylvia


----------

